# Solved: Wireless stuck on "Acquiring network address"



## Nift (Oct 14, 2011)

I know this problem has been discussed many times on various forums, but none of the solutions worked for me. I was hoping some of the knowledgeable people here might help me.

I'm running a Windows XP Dell laptop. A few days ago I completely reformatted the computer because it was just starting to run slow. I reinstalled Windows from the factory CD and downloaded the latest drivers from Dell's website. Now suddenly, after the reformat, my network connection gets stuck on "Acquiring network address." Running ipconfig shows either 0.0.0.0 or a blank space for each field.

Other laptops in the house work fine.

I did discover that I can get it to say "Connected" if I go into the advanced settings and manually enter an IP address and use the subnet and gateway from my desktop's ipconfig results. The problem is that I can't actually get on the internet. It just says it's "connected."

Any help would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

have you tried connecting by cable only ?

can we see a device manager screen shot - the Dell service TAG number and a list of services and xirrus screen shot

*------------------------------------------------------------------------*
* Device Manager *
Post back the results in device manager
If you cannot access the internet with this PC, then you will need to copy the program across to the faulty PC
Start > control Panel {Vista set to classic view}> system > {Vista, device manager on left hand side} {XP hardware Tab, device manager button} > 
windows 7
start > control panel> System and Security> Device Manager

*network adaptors, click on the + * > post back the devices listed there
are there any ! ? or X

post a screen shot of the device manager - network adapters

To post a screen shot of the active window, hold the Alt key and press the PrtScn key. Open the Windows PAINT application and Paste the screen shot. You can then use PAINT to trim to suit, and save it as a JPG format file. 
To upload it to the forum, open the full reply window and use the Manage Attachments button to upload it here
Full details are here http://library.techguy.org/wiki/TSG_Posting_a_Screenshot
*------------------------------------------------------------------------*

*------------------------------------------------------------------------*
*Services*

We would like to see some status information for each of the services listed below to do this goto
Control Panel>
Administrative Tools> 
Services>

then for each of the servies listed below - Please post back the following status information - 
If the service is Started/Stopped 
and 
If the service is Automatic/Manual


COM+ Event System (for WZC issues)
Computer Browser
DHCP Client
DNS Client
Network Connections
Network Location Awareness
Remote Procedure Call (RPC)
Server
TCP/IP Netbios helper
Wireless Zero Configuration _(XP wireless configurations only_)
WLAN AutoConfig (_Windows 7 & Vista wireless configurations only_)
Workstation

If a service is not running, 
right click on the service 
then click on properties and now check the dependencies.

Check each of the dependencies and see which one is preventing the service from running.

Also to help us identify what may be causing the issue
Check the event log, there may be clues to what is failing. To do that 
Start > 
control panel > 
administrative tools > 
event Viewer>

*------------------------------------------------------------------------*

*------------------------------------------------------------------------*
* Run Xirrus Wi-Fi Inspector  
Download and install*
If you cannot access the internet with this PC, then you will need to copy the program across to the faulty PC

http://www.xirrus.com/Products/Wi-Fi-Inspector.aspx
Direct link to the program is here http://wpc.475a.edgecastcdn.net/00475A/XirrusWiFiInspectorSetup.1.2.0.exe

_{If the above link does not work heres another link http://www.pcworld.com/downloads/file_download/fid,77196-order,4/download.html}_

Then run and install the program - on a wireless enabled PC/Laptop
if you get an error - You need NET Framework installed for the WiFi Inspector to function.

Run the program

A user guide is available here http://www.xirrus.com/Products/Wi-Fi-Inspector/xirruswifiinspectorguide1-2-0.aspx

post a screen shot of the program running - if there are a lot of networks showing can you click on "networks" top lefthand area - so we can see all the network information, and also post which network "Adapter Name" (1st column) is yours on the list

To post a screen shot of the active window, hold the Alt key and press the PrtScn key. Open the Windows PAINT application and Paste the screen shot. You can then use PAINT to trim to suit, and save it as a JPG format file. 
To upload it to the forum, open the full reply window and use the Manage Attachments button to upload it here.
Full details are here http://library.techguy.org/wiki/TSG_Posting_a_Screenshot

Note:
For a reliable (or robust as the Xirrus user guide says) wireless connection you need a signal of about -70 dBm or better.

If you are using the Mac OS then use http://www.istumbler.net/
*------------------------------------------------------------------------*


----------



## Nift (Oct 14, 2011)

Sorry for the late reply. I had a bunch of work to catch up on over the past few days. Anyway, here is the info you asked for:
*
Services*


COM+ Event System - Started/Manual
Computer Browser - Started/Automatic
DHCP Client - Started/Automatic
DNS Client - Started/Automatic
Network Connections - Started/Manual
Network Location Awareness - Started/Manual
Remote Procedure Call (RPC) - Started/Automatic
Server - Started/Automatic
TCP/IP Netbios helper - Started/Automatic
Wireless Zero Configuration - Started/Automatic
Workstation - Started/Automatic

*
Device Manager

*

*Xirrus*



2WIRE070 is the network I'm trying to connect to.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

do you have the Dell service tag number 
http://support.dell.com/support/topics/global.aspx/support/en/identifyyoursystem

we need to find out what those yellow ? devices are 
right click on the device with a yellow!
Properties
Click on the Details Tab
Under Property - drop down 
Select hardware ids
Right click and select all.
Then right click again and select copy.
Copy and paste that here.

The Hardware ID's. VEN & DEV. Look them up here.
http://www.pcidatabase.com/

remove the wireless security on the router and see if the PC will connect


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

> and downloaded the latest drivers from Dell's website.


Did that include installing the chipset drivers first (or following whatever order Dell may specify for your model)?


----------



## Nift (Oct 14, 2011)

Dell service tag number: BXF41D1

One of those ? devices went away after installing one of Dell's chipset drivers like TerryNet suggested. Here are the hardware ids for the 3 remaining devices:

1.
PCI\VEN_1180&DEV_0592&SUBSYS_01BD1028&REV_0A
PCI\VEN_1180&DEV_0592&SUBSYS_01BD1028
PCI\VEN_1180&DEV_0592&CC_088000
PCI\VEN_1180&DEV_0592&CC_0880

2. 

PCI\VEN_1180&DEV_0843&SUBSYS_01BD1028&REV_01
PCI\VEN_1180&DEV_0843&SUBSYS_01BD1028
PCI\VEN_1180&DEV_0843&CC_088000
PCI\VEN_1180&DEV_0843&CC_0880

3. 

PCI\VEN_1180&DEV_0852&SUBSYS_01BD1028&REV_05
PCI\VEN_1180&DEV_0852&SUBSYS_01BD1028
PCI\VEN_1180&DEV_0852&CC_088000
PCI\VEN_1180&DEV_0852&CC_0880

I can't shut off the router's wireless security right now because I don't have the password (it's my dad's network). I'll try to get the password tomorrow though.

I did discover, however, that I can successfully connect to the "linksys" network on my network list and get on the internet. So I'm thinking it probably isn't a hardware issue?


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

This devices are 
Ricoh Memory Stick Controller
Ricoh SD/Host Controller
Ricoh xD-Picture Card Controller
So you need the media card driver of the dell site
http://support.dell.com/support/dow...dateid=-1&formatid=-1&source=-1&fileid=188377


> hat I can successfully connect to the "linksys" network on my network list and get on the internet.


 can you explain further please


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

From the Xirrus output "linksys" is an unsecured network. That shows that your wireless adapter is working, and your issue is probably the encryption.

Nonetheless, now that you have installed the latest chipset drivers I suggest that you re-install the latest network drivers, as sometimes the order makes a difference.

Also, are you at service pack 3? I think that you need at least SP2 to use WPA2.


----------



## Nift (Oct 14, 2011)

Well installing the media card driver got rid of the ? devices in Device Manager. Still can't connect to my network, though.

etaf, like TerryNet said, "linksys" is an unsecured network on my list of available wireless networks. I tried connecting to it just to see if I could and it worked. It's just my own 2WIRE070 network that I can't connect to.

I tried re-installing the network drivers too. Didn't seem to do anything. Also, yes I'm running service pack 3. It was SP2 right after the reformat, and I had the same problem then.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

log into the router and take the wireless security off and see if you can connect if you can = then remove the wireless profile for that network off the PC - log into the router and re-enable the security and setup the key and then reconnect and re-enter the key

*------------------------------------------------------------------------*

* How to remove Wireless Profiles - for XP *
http://mgmcc.forumotion.net/networking-tutorials-f17/removing-an-existing-wireless-profile-t109.htm
*- XP*
http://www.tp-link.com/support/showfaq.asp?id=186
- delete the preferred networks
start> control panel> network connections> right click on the wireless connection> listed wireless networks tab in the preferred network list click on each one and - remove button

you will then have to enter the wireless security key for any networks you connect to - so make sure you know the correct password , and not using an incorrect password at all

*------------------------------------------------------------------------*


----------



## Nift (Oct 14, 2011)

I am able to connect when I disable the router's wireless security, but when I enable it again I still can't connect. I tried removing the wireless profile and re-entering the key.


----------



## VictoriaiiCe (Oct 21, 2011)

I'd disable your wifi then go to my computer,click properties and look at device manager and check out your network adapter (you might have to reinstall it)- unistall it then look at the top- an icon shows a computer with a magnifying glass click that and it will scan for hardware...You could also enter "ipconfig /renew" in your "run" tab from the START menu...Not generating an IP address is the problem..

I hate wireless lol


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

before the format did this work with the WPA2 
have you re-enabled with a different key ?

from device manager uninstall the wireless adapter and reboot the PC and allow windows to redetect and reinstall the adapter and driver


----------



## Nift (Oct 14, 2011)

edit: Okay, nevermind. I ran into a problem when I tried to reset the wireless key but it's okay now.

Also, resetting the wireless key fixed my problem! Thanks for the suggestion, etaf! It didn't occur to me to try changing the key. Thanks to TerryNet and VictoriaiiCe for your help, too! I really, really appreciate.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

your welcome :up: thanks for letting us know 
*You can mark your own threads solved using the







button at the top of the page of the thread in the upper left corner.*


----------

